
Ask HN: Why are the 2:45 and 4:30 YC interview slots always pre-reserved? - renuka
I&#x27;ve noticed for a second time when I&#x27;ve gone to reserve a YC interview slot that the 2:45pm and 4:30pm slots are all reserved. Is this simply to add a buffer? Is there some secret?
======
kumaranand
So you got accepted mail

~~~
renuka
yes

